# Accura brand machinery



## Musdp (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone use this brand? Where are they made? I have found a used drum sander and want to know if they are a quality product.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd never heard of them, but I hit google and found this:
http://reviews.ebay.com/Information-on-the-ACCURA-machine-tool-line?ugid=10000000000083410

According to the blurb, they are a Taiwanese import since 1991.


----------



## Musdp (May 11, 2011)

Thanks


----------

